# Mainboard erkennt m2 nicht als Boot device



## titus030 (14. Januar 2021)

Habe mir gestern ein neuen pc zusammengebaut und nun wollte ich Windows auf meiner m2 installieren nur habe ich das Problem das mein Bios zwar meine m2 erkennt aber nicht als Boot device das gleiche Problem ist bei meiner normalen ssd aber meine hdd erkennt er als Boot device 
Habe das msi b550 a pro


----------



## MSIToWi (14. Januar 2021)

Ok,
wird Dir die M.2 SSD, um welche handelt es sich, während der Installation erkannt und kannst Du Windows darauf installieren?

Ich würde empfehlen während der Installation alle anderen Laufwerke vom Board zu trennen.


----------



## titus030 (14. Januar 2021)

MSIToWi schrieb:


> Ok,
> wird Dir die M.2 SSD, um welche handelt es sich, während der Installation erkannt und kannst Du Windows darauf installieren?
> 
> Ich würde empfehlen während der Installation alle anderen Laufwerke vom Board zu trennen.


Es handelt sich um die Samsung 970 evo plus 
Ja ich kann Windows drauf installieren also sie wird vom Stick erkannt 
Alles anderen Laufwerke sind getrennt


----------



## Willforce (14. Januar 2021)

Ist die Bootoption für M2 im UEFI/BIOS aktiviert?


----------



## titus030 (14. Januar 2021)

Willforce schrieb:


> Ist die Bootoption für M2 im UEFI/BIOS aktiviert?


Habe das mainboard noch nicht lange wo genau kann ich das nachsehen ?


----------



## Willforce (14. Januar 2021)

Werfe mal einen Blick in die Bootoptionen oder unter Advance ob du eine entsprechende Option findest.
Schau die auch mal die Bootreihenfolge an ob evtl. dort ein anderes Laufwerk als deine M2 als erstes Bootmedium verlangt wird. ich glaube da sollte als erstes der Windows Bootmanager auftauchen.


----------



## titus030 (14. Januar 2021)

Willforce schrieb:


> Werfe mal einen Blick in die Bootoptionen oder unter Advance ob du eine entsprechende Option findest.
> Schau die auch mal die Bootreihenfolge an ob evtl. dort ein anderes Laufwerk als deine M2 als erstes Bootmedium verlangt wird. ich glaube da sollte als erstes der Windows Bootmanager auftauchen.


Das ist ja das Problem meine m2 wird in der bootreihenfolge garnicht aufgelistet der Windows Boot Manager wird mit auch nicht angezeigt sondern nur mein Boot Stick


----------



## MSIToWi (14. Januar 2021)

Welche Windows 10 Version ist auf dem USB Stick?
Erstelle mal einen USB Stick mit der aktuellen Version 20H2 und installiere Windows neu.

Stelle vorher im BIOS sicher, dass der Modus auf UEFI nicht CSM steht.

Go  to BIOS > SETTINGS > Advanced > Windows OS Configuration > BIOS UEFI/CSM Mode and change setting to UEFI.


----------



## titus030 (14. Januar 2021)

MSIToWi schrieb:


> Welche Windows 10 Version ist auf dem USB Stick?
> Erstelle mal einen USB Stick mit der aktuellen Version 20H2 und installiere Windows neu.
> 
> Stelle vorher im BIOS sicher, dass der Modus auf UEFI nicht CSM steht.
> ...


Ist auf uefi habe den Stick mit Windows Media creation tool erstellt das sollte doch automatisch die neuste sein oder ?


----------



## MSIToWi (14. Januar 2021)

Wenn Du den Stick heute erst erstellt hast, dann sollte es die aktuelle Version sein.
Wenn Du nach der Installation einen Neustart machst und der USB Stick nicht gesteckt ist, landest Du dann direkt im BIOS?


----------



## titus030 (14. Januar 2021)

MSIToWi schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Stick heute erst erstellt hast, dann sollte es die aktuelle Version sein.
> Wenn Du nach der Installation einen Neustart machst und der USB Stick nicht gesteckt ist, landest Du dann direkt im BIOS?


Habe den Stick gestern erstellt aber ich denke da hat sich nichts geändert 
Genau wenn der Stick nach der Installation rausgenommen wird lande ich im Bios


----------



## Willforce (14. Januar 2021)

Welches Mainboard hast du im Einsatz? Es kann ja nur irgendwo dort der Fehler liegen.
Hast du noch einen zweiten M2 Slot auf dem Board wo die M2 testen könntest?
Auch gleich mal nach einem BIOS Update schauen ob da alles aktuell ist.
Da du das Board noch nicht lange hast... Hast du es neu oder gebraucht gekauft? Wenn es gebraucht war, müsste man im BIOS sicher alles zurücksetzen um Fehlerquellen einzugrenzen.


----------



## titus030 (14. Januar 2021)

Willforce schrieb:


> Welches Mainboard hast du im Einsatz? Es kann ja nur irgendwo dort der Fehler liegen.
> Hast du noch einen zweiten M2 Slot auf dem Board wo die M2 testen könntest?
> Auch gleich mal nach einem BIOS Update schauen ob da alles aktuell ist.
> Da du das Board noch nicht lange hast... Hast du es neu oder gebraucht gekauft? Wenn es gebraucht war, müsste man im BIOS sicher alles zurücksetzen um Fehlerquellen einzugrenzen.


Habe das msi b550 a pro 
Habe beide m2 slots ausprobiert 
Bios habe ich heute morgen geupdatet 
Habe es neu bei mindfactory gekauft


----------



## MSIToWi (14. Januar 2021)

Gerade erst gesehen, dass wir auch im MSI Endanwenderforum schon in Kontakt standen.
Dachte schon, es wäre ein weiterer Kunde mit dem gleichen Problem.

Ich würde mal einen anderen USB Stick testen.
Denke, es liegt an der Windows Installation und nicht an der Hardware.


----------



## titus030 (14. Januar 2021)

MSIToWi schrieb:


> Gerade erst gesehen, dass wir auch im MSI Endanwenderforum schon in Kontakt standen.
> Dachte schon, es wäre ein weiterer Kunde mit dem gleichen Problem.
> 
> Ich würde mal einen anderen USB Stick testen.
> Denke, es liegt an der Windows Installation und nicht an der Hardware.


Ja bin recht verzweifelt und probiere es quasi auf jeder Plattform ein anderen usb Stick habe ich bereits probiert das was mich am meisten verwundert ist das meine ssd und die m2 nicht als Boot Option erkannt werden aber meine extrem alte hdd ich bin echt kurz davor Windows auf die zu installieren auch wenn ich kein Bock habe das mein pc immer so ewig zum hochfahren braucht


----------



## MSIToWi (14. Januar 2021)

Alles gut,
verstehe, dass man alles mögliche probiert.

Mache nochmal einen CMOS Reset, stelle dann um auf UEFI und ändere nichts an der Boot Order und teste dann nochmal.
Selbige SSD läuft hier auf einem X570 und macht nun Probleme.


----------



## Willforce (14. Januar 2021)

Was mir auch noch einfällt... 
Hast du die M2 mal in einem laufenden System mit Samsung Magician geprüft?
Evtl. liegt ein Problem mit der M2 vor oder sie benötigt ein Update?


----------



## titus030 (14. Januar 2021)

Willforce schrieb:


> Was mir auch noch einfällt...
> Hast du die M2 mal in einem laufenden System mit Samsung Magician geprüft?
> Evtl. liegt ein Problem mit der M2 vor oder sie benötigt ein Update?


Nein habe ich noch nicht und habe leider auch nicht die Möglichkeit dazu weil ich nur noch ein alten Laptop habe ohne m2 Steckplatz und sonst nichts trotzdem gute Idee


----------



## shivatar (14. Januar 2021)

Probiere mal die aktuellste Win10.iso per aktuellstem Rufus (kostenlos) auf den USB Stick zu ziehen und nutze GPT und UEFI ohne CSM als Optionen in den Einstellungen von Rufus.
Ändere sonst nix.

Im Bios zusätzlich nach den Tipps der Vorrednern vorgehen und auf UEFI oder UEFI Only stellen und CSM ausschalten.
Dann ins Bootmenu/Bootmanager (Tastenkombi siehe Mainboard Handbuch) und vom USB Stick booten. 
Im Bootvorgang im Bios brauchste nix ändern.

Dann läufts.


----------



## titus030 (14. Januar 2021)

MSIToWi schrieb:


> Alles gut,
> verstehe, dass man alles mögliche probiert.
> 
> Mache nochmal einen CMOS Reset, stelle dann um auf UEFI und ändere nichts an der Boot Order und teste dann nochmal.
> Selbige SSD läuft hier auf einem X570 und macht nun Probleme.


Omg es hat geklappt vielen Dank ich habe die Batterie des mainboards rausgenommen und danach einfach mein pc gestartet die m2 wurde erst nicht in Bios angezeigt habe trotzdem einfach eine Installation gemacht und warum auch immer hat es auf einmal geklappt


----------



## MSIToWi (14. Januar 2021)

Na wie schön, dass es nun läuft.
Bei weiteren Problemen gerne an uns wenden.


----------



## titus030 (14. Januar 2021)

MSIToWi schrieb:


> Na wie schön, dass es nun läuft.
> Bei weiteren Problemen gerne an uns wenden.


Klar und sehr viel dank für die Hilfe


----------

